# Skew Turning



## GregMuller (Oct 1, 2006)

Well here is a personal gloat. After turning about fifty pens I finally turned a pen start to finish with a skew. After watching Alan Lancers video and a lot of playing around I think I have a fair touch with the skew. The pen needed a lot less sanding then my usually output. Very happy.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 1, 2006)

Gotta love that skew!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Gotta love that skew!



And its' the easiest to sharpen!
I use a diamond stone hardly ever use a motorized sharpener.


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love the Alan Lacer skew!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 2, 2006)

I too recently embraced the skew! []  I was watching a video By Ed on how to turn his EPR.  In the video he used the skew.  I thought to myself "Geez, he makes that look easy!  I think I will give the skew a try."  When I did it like he showed on his video it worked like a champ!!! []


----------



## melogic (Oct 2, 2006)

I am getting ready to purchase a new Skew. Is there any particular size, name brand or someting that is any better than another? Why or why not?


----------



## gerryr (Oct 2, 2006)

I know a couple of turners locally that have the ALan Lacer signature skew, the big one, and really seem to like them.  I have a 3/4" Crown Pro-PM curved edge skew I got from CSUSA and love it.  I think Alan Lacer says that style isn't more forgiving than the regular edge, but I think it is. I have fewer catches with it than I did with the other style, but that could just be that I'm getting better at using a skew.  The downside of the curved edge is that it's harder to sharpen.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 2, 2006)

Most of mine are cheapies, but produce good results.  I did recently buy one of the Henry Taylor Kryo skews, and while it is very nice, it is a bit longer than what I like for small work.  I also wish I would have gotten the 3/4" instead of the 1/2".


----------



## Mudder (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br /> The downside of the curved edge is that it's harder to sharpen.



I bought the Veritas skew jig and modified my wolverine to fit it (drilled a hole in the flat rest) I also modified my flat rest by cutting a opening in it to allow it to come closer to the stone and have material on both sides of the wheel similar to the Vertias jig. I don't have any problems sharpening my skew's now:

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=235


----------



## Dario (Oct 2, 2006)

Is anyone else using their skew any other way than how Ed shown?

While I learned a few tricks from him, I also wonder since my style is totally different.  I use it to "cut" and not "scrape".  my usual results on final cuts with the skew are thread like shavings.  Anyone else do it same way as I do?

Again, I believe both style work and my question is just an inquiry.  Have to know if I am that weird (hopefully not) [].


----------



## beamer (Oct 2, 2006)

I use my skew for all manner of cuts, but I see lots of guys scraping with it. They're discouraged by all the catches they have any other way they use it. I am by no means GOOD with the skew, but I understand the way it works. I must admit that I cringe a little (wrongly, perhaps) when I see someone scraping with the skew. Seems like that'd really dull the thing out pretty quick.

If i'm doing anything that requires me to part off and leave as smooth a surface as possible, I part off with the skew. Most of my lines and grooves I do with the skew. About the only time I scrape with the skew is when I'm turning boxes. The skew is GREAT for making a perfectly vertical inner wall


----------



## guts (Oct 2, 2006)

Dario,i watched Don Ward very masterly use the skew while he was here for a visit and i can tell you i have tried it and just don't have the touch,i think i use it like you described,more of a cutter than a scraper.


----------



## beamer (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, side note about your shavings, dario. That's what's called a sheer cut or a planing cut. The surface it leaves behind is incredible, isn't it?


----------



## Dario (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Oh, side note about your shavings, dario. That's what's called a sheer cut or a planing cut. The surface it leaves behind is incredible, isn't it?



Yes Jason []...there are some wood I am almost tempted not to sand. [:I]


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />I too recently embraced the skew! []  I was watching a video By Ed on how to turn his EPR.  In the video he used the skew.  I thought to myself "Geez, he makes that look easy!  I think I will give the skew a try."  When I did it like he showed on his video it worked like a champ!!! []



Can someone tell me where to watch or purchase this video. I just picked up the Sorby 5 peice starter set. & I had a catch that scared the crap out of me. After changing my undies I picked up the gouge. until I learn how to use the sew correctly.

Thanks  

Chuck


----------



## Woodnknots (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Is anyone else using their skew any other way than how Ed shown?
> 
> While I learned a few tricks from him, I also wonder since my style is totally different.  I use it to "cut" and not "scrape".  my usual results on final cuts with the skew are thread like shavings.  Anyone else do it same way as I do?
> ...


Depending on what I'm doing, I use it for both applications.  I watched Alan Lacer's videos, they helped alot.


----------



## GregMuller (Oct 2, 2006)

I am useing the skew similar to what Alan Lances teaches in his video. While I can produce a good cut I still need to sand some. But it is Much Better then the gouge.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 2, 2006)

I use the skew to plane or shear cut and not to scrape. I use the skew the same on wood and acrylic and on the PR snake skins I make. For me the scraper does a better job of scraping than I get when using the skew for shear scraping. The peel or scrape cut using a skew has it place as does cutting beads, groves, parting, and doing other detail work. Use it the way you feel comfortable. Learning to use the skew to make the planning cut has moved my sanding paper up to 320 or sometimes higher for the beginning of the sanding. But, I've seen some who get just as good results with the roughing gouge. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Is anyone else using their skew any other way than how Ed shown?
> 
> While I learned a few tricks from him, I also wonder since my style is totally different.  I use it to "cut" and not "scrape".  my usual results on final cuts with the skew are thread like shavings.  Anyone else do it same way as I do?
> ...


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 2, 2006)

Most of the time, I use the skew as Dario is describing, although I will use it to scrape and part and just about anything else (read as too lazy to pick up a different tool []).


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2006)

I use whichever tool works for me in whatever fashion I can get it to work best.  Mostly I use a roughing gouge down to about 1/32" and finish with a skew held in a scraping fashion.  Some days I use the skew all the way through.  The scraper I same for plastics...mostly. [8D]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I found the video somewhere on the Arizona Silhouette site.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Scott,
My wife is going to kill me I just spent $100 there now I want to get the video. Just ignore me screaming in pain.[:I][]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />Thanks Scott,
> My wife is going to kill me I just spent $100 there now I want to get the video. Just ignore me screaming in pain.[:I][]



This one is a free demo of Ed turning one of his blanks.  The video is to show how to turn his EPR, I just gleaned the skew technique from it.


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 3, 2006)

cot,
Is it one of the ones in the library?

What does EPR mean?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recon_
> <br />cot,
> Is it one of the ones in the library?
> 
> What does EPR mean?



EPR stands for Ed's Poly Resin.  Ed casts it and B.B. sells it.

Maybe Ed or Bill will chime in with a link. []

Edit:  I must be losing it. [)] The video that I am talking about is posted right here on IAP: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16939 Video #5: Making the Sierra Pen


----------

